# Finaly Got My Web Site Up



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

Check out my new site and tell me what you think!!!!My Home Page


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

the pics are kinda crappy cuss they were taken on a pc cam hooked to a laptop.i will have some better pics up soon..


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2003)

Good start man....but pic a different color for you background so everything doesn't look out of place or seperate everything into different sections it will be easier to see and to read.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Nice car man like to hear from ya in the furture to see what u have done next


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

i would but i only get one page and its hard to fit all that on 1 page hah...I have my air ride on and will have pics up soon!!!!!!!!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

LuvMyRide200sx said:


> *i would but i only get one page and its hard to fit all that on 1 page hah...I have my air ride on and will have pics up soon!!!!!!!! *



YEAH...show us SOME AIR!!!!


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

I took some pics today and am getting them developed tomarow i will try to have some up by thurs-fri!!! I even figured out how to make it hit 3 wheel motion hahah!!!i wll just post a new link in this same thread ok!!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

LuvMyRide200sx said:


> *I took some pics today and am getting them developed tomarow i will try to have some up by thurs-fri!!! I even figured out how to make it hit 3 wheel motion hahah!!!i wll just post a new link in this same thread ok!! *


:banana:


----------



## nismoracr (Sep 26, 2002)

we want bags we want bags:jump:


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

what r u guys on?????hahahahah


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

HAY SHORTY ITS MU BIRTHDAY IM GUNA PARTY LIKE ITS MU BIRTHDAY IMA SIPP BACARDI LIKE ITS MU BIRTHDAY AND YA KNOW IDON GIVA FFFF CUSS ITS MY BIRTHDAY HAHAH HAPPY 18 TO ME!!!!!!!


----------



## nismoracr (Sep 26, 2002)

happy birthday man :cheers:


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DAMN 18 yrs old with bags--all I had was a license at 18.....lol

HAPPY B-DAY!!!


----------

